# Snowfall reports



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

I have a potential account that wants weather reports with invoices. WeatherWorks says they will email certified copies for a single zip for each snow event for $155 a year, 4 zip codes $285, $40 each additional zip over 4.
I looked at some other free options (NWS, NOAA) and they have 1-2month lag times from what I see. What do some of you use for such "reports"

Thanks


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I hav used weather works for years. My commerical clients require accurate billing and weather works provides it.


----------

